

Percona celebrates its 7th-year by giving back to open source - tdieds
http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/2013/08/01/percona-celebrates-its-7th-anniversary-by-giving-to-open-source-ecosystem/

======
bschuler
Man what a fun ride it has been, with Percona 4 or the 7 years and what
changes we have seen. Here is to another 7!!!

------
PerconaAli
7 is my favorite (and lucky) number. A huge THANK YOU to the masterminds
behind it all. @-->-

------
oneiroi
Happy birthday, Percona!

------
fortxun
¡Felicidades! ¡Zorionak!

------
tdieds
Happy birthday, Percona!

------
laudares
Congratulations, Percona! Cheers to 7 more!

------
mattgriffin
Wahoo Percona! 7 years and going strong.

------
ovaistariq
Wahoo!! Congratulations Percona.

------
pfarkas
Happy Birthday Percona!

------
tdieds
Congrats, Percona! :)

------
terisman
Way to go, Percona!

------
davemanet
Congratulations

